# Working with brass is very satisfying



## Janderso (May 26, 2022)

We are having our house painted.
The owner saw my shop and asked if I could make some decorative brass screws??
Ah, yeah!

This is what he asked for. He said he couldn't buy anything at the hardware store that did the trick.
I'll make 10 of these for him. A little horse trading. 5/16" thread, 1 inch long.

I told him I could make acorn nuts, hex, not quite ready to do Torx or Phillips??


----------



## markba633csi (May 26, 2022)

Nice. I can see how making brass clock parts would get addicting too


----------



## Janderso (May 26, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Nice. I can see how making brass clock parts would get addicting too


Click Spring makes everything look easy. He uses a lot of brass in his clock making profession.. 
Check out his filing techniques, pure genius.


----------



## savarin (May 26, 2022)

Nice, I love working with brass, except for all those ultra fine needles that attack you everywhere.


----------



## MikeInOr (May 26, 2022)

Nicely done.  Did you single point thread them or use a die?


----------



## Bi11Hudson (May 27, 2022)

Janderso said:


> This is what he asked for. He said he couldn't buy anything at the hardware store that did the trick.


Most brass I have been able to lay my hands on these days is steel with a brass plating. That's why I use a lot of brazing rod for the small stuff I make. Brass fasteners are almost out of the question, keystock can be found (sometimes), and Amazon has _some_ sheet stock. For screws that size, he was doing good to stumble over someone that could make them.

.


----------



## woodchucker (May 27, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> Nicely done.  Did you single point thread them or use a die?


I was going to ask the same..

Very well done.


----------



## Janderso (May 27, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> Nicely done.  Did you single point thread them or use a die?


I used a die


----------



## MikeInOr (May 27, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I used a die


That is what I would have done too!


----------



## gunsmither (May 30, 2022)

Nice work Janderso. Brass is fun to work with, but like savarin said, the little chippers can be nasty! I have a set of drill bits with the cutting edges
dulled so the bits don't grab so badly and pull thru into brass.


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 1, 2022)

Would those qualify as brass cheese head screws?


----------



## savarin (Jun 1, 2022)

Depends upon whether you want Cheddar or Camembert


----------



## Eyerelief (Jun 1, 2022)

savarin said:


> Depends upon whether you want Cheddar or Camembert


I saw you coming all the way across the ocean with that one!

That is by far the cheesiest thing I have ever read..............................................


----------



## Brento (Jun 1, 2022)

Awesome little job. Jobs like those are fun to make.


----------

